# Forum's New Look



## jim may (Jun 14, 2012)

I Approve!!   Jim May


----------



## starl (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks, Jim. There are still changes we're working on (addition/removal of functionality, design) and appreciate everyone's patience. Some changes you may notice, some you may not. We may have to take the board down while we're doing more updates, but hopefully, not for long.


----------



## Domski (Jun 14, 2012)

Too busy to post much at the moment but good to see everything back up and running as I still like to dip in a few times a day.

Good job all those involved!



Dom


----------



## jim may (Jun 14, 2012)

One small suggestion (a thing that your former format showed, which this one at the moment does not);
Show in a seperate column the # of Replys -- making it easier to spot 0's (No Replys) which I look for most of the time;
Currently seeing (in one column) 0/12 (Replys/Views) makes for more eye strain...   Thanks  -- Jim


----------



## mathchick (Jun 14, 2012)

jim may said:


> One small suggestion (a thing that your former format showed, which this one at the moment does not);
> Show in a seperate column the # of Replys -- making it easier to spot 0's (No Replys) which I look for most of the time;
> Currently seeing (in one column) 0/12 (Replys/Views) makes for more eye strain...   Thanks  -- Jim



I agree!  I like to look for unanswered ones


----------



## Montez659 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just want to say that my withdrawl symptoms have now fully passed. No more shaking and twitching while looking at a Maintenance post.


----------



## Dazzawm (Jun 14, 2012)

I must say I dont like the new look. It looks like all the other forums. Before, the look was unique.


----------



## RoryA (Jun 14, 2012)

It's the default skin. More important to get all the functionality we are used to up and running before we start worrying about cosmetics. (some of us have had our fill of sites that start messing around with skins before anything works properly )


----------



## TinaP (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm just glad it's finally back up. I was afraid my boss would figure out how much I relied on mr excel and how little I know on my own. 

Seven days without Mr Excel makes one weak.

Please don't report me for bad punning.


----------



## T. Valko (Jun 14, 2012)

dazwm said:


> I must say I dont like the new look. It looks like all the other forums. Before, the look was unique.


I agree.

One thing that I hate already is the size of the reply window. Can you make it larger?


----------



## T. Valko (Jun 14, 2012)

The Excel Jeanie add-in exhibits don't seem to work quite like they did before.


----------



## starl (Jun 14, 2012)

In both the Quick Reply and Advanced mode, you can make the reply window larger by dragging the lower right corner. You should see a series of 3 lines making a triangle. Just click & drag


----------



## Hermanito (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm happy to see the board back up and running...
Congrats to all those involved in the migration, must have been a lot of work! Please know that your efforts are highly appreciated!

As stated before: not a big fan of the current look myself, but functionality must get priority over esthetics... I'm sure the admins will (re)create the unique look and feel of before, or at least something as cool as that


----------



## Hero-0952 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hermanito said:


> As stated before: not a big fan of the current look myself, but functionality must get priority over esthetics... I'm sure the admins will (re)create the unique look and feel of before, or at least something as cool as that



Better. We're looking at new colors very soon...button tweaks... but right now, hammering out the internals.

Thank you to everyone for your patience. To say that this has been a nerve racking and harrowing experience is probably an understatement to some [and an over exaggeration to others]. What I do know is that the new Message Board has ushered in a complete era of change for The MrExcel Universe. Hold on, get a good seat for the ride and bring a camera - it's gonna be an interesting journey!!


----------



## T. Valko (Jun 14, 2012)

starl said:


> In both the Quick Reply and Advanced mode, you can make the reply window larger by dragging the lower right corner. You should see a series of 3 lines making a triangle. Just click & drag


Ok, got it.

Thanks!


----------



## Smitty (Jun 14, 2012)

> To say that this has been a nerve racking and harrowing experience is probably an understatement to some



Thumbs up to Scottie (et. al) for all the work that went into this.  I know it certainly wasn't easy.

The worst thing we'll need to deal with is all of the addicts who can now get their fix again. 

Thanks!


----------



## Simon Lloyd (Jun 15, 2012)

T. Valko said:


> The Excel Jeanie add-in exhibits don't seem to work quite like they did before.


No need for Excel Genie, this version of vbulletin allows you to use tables 

Header1Header2Header3Header4My first row of content2 cell row 13rd cell row 14th cell row 1R2C1R2C2R2C3R2C4YouGetTheIdeaEasilyDone]ClickTable Icon
And you can copy and paste directly in to excel, the only thing with the table function is it is just flat data no formulae...etc


----------



## Simon Lloyd (Jun 15, 2012)

rorya said:


> It's the default skin. More important to get all the functionality we are used to up and running before we start worrying about cosmetics. (some of us have had our fill of sites that start messing around with skins before anything works properly )


I hear you


----------



## njimack (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to be able to quickly see my subscribed threads that I hadn't viewed via the User CP screen.  Is that facility still available?

I know I can scroll down the full list of my subscribed threads, but it isn't obvious which ones have replies I haven't viewed yet.

P.S Whole=heartedly echo the comments above - I had actually been doing day-job for the last week rather than feeding my MrExcel addiction.  Not nice!!


----------



## JamesW (Jun 15, 2012)

I like it, just can't wait until the new layouts!

Glad to be back though... I had to use another excelforum!!! *shudder*.


----------



## teylyn (Jun 15, 2012)

The "Settings" link in the very top nav bar gets you to your user cp.


----------



## njimack (Jun 15, 2012)

teylyn said:


> The "Settings" link in the very top nav bar gets you to your user cp.



Oh yeah! 

Thanks


----------



## arkusM (Jun 15, 2012)

starl said:


> In both the Quick Reply and Advanced mode, you can make the reply window larger by dragging the lower right corner. You should see a series of 3 lines making a triangle. Just click & drag



That is a great feature.. w00t!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 15, 2012)

I just wanna say thanks to the Admin who have had to work under huge pressure!  You have done a great job!  I know that there are quirks you are working on so I won't bother you just yet with the bits that peeve me.


----------



## jeffreybrown (Jun 15, 2012)

Missed the forum for awhile, but back up and that's what matters...

Great indeed and thanks to the admin team for all the hard work


----------



## JamesW (Jun 15, 2012)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> I just wanna say thanks to the Admin who have had to work under huge pressure! You have done a great job! I know that there are quirks you are working on so I won't bother you just yet with the bits that peeve me.




There's always one....


----------



## texasalynn (Jun 15, 2012)

So happy you are back up and running. 'Cuz we know this is the best Excel site there is 

I'm wondering though there was under the quick links a "No answers" button. Will that be available again? I have a work around with the search but that is more steps.

Congrats and much appreciation of the hard work that went into this. All for a "free" forum - Wow!


----------



## Smitty (Jun 15, 2012)

texasalynn said:


> I'm wondering though there was under the quick links a "No answers" button. Will that be available again? I have a work around with the search but that is more steps.



Yes, there's still a lot of work going on under the hood, so you'll see more and more functionality popping up.  The biggest concern for Scottie and his crew was migrating the existing database to the new forum software and getting it back online as quickly as possible.  If you see things like this, then by all means point them out.  There's a growing list.


----------



## Dazzawm (Jun 15, 2012)

I dont know if it has been mentioned earlier in this thread or anyone knows yet but I have unsubscribed from this thread but I am still receiving emails!?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 15, 2012)

dazwm said:


> I dont know if it has been mentioned earlier in this thread or anyone knows yet but I have unsubscribed from this thread but I am still receiving emails!?


Duly noted!  Thanks


----------



## chuckles1066 (Jun 15, 2012)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> I just wanna say thanks to the Admin who have had to work under huge pressure!  You have done a great job!  I know that there are quirks you are working on so I won't bother you just yet with the bits that peeve me.



Jon, is there any reason why the powers that be think that simply changing the forum host software package to vBulletin is going to achieve the desired goal?

Google (and ZoneAlarm) still have the site flagged as dodgy?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 15, 2012)

No I don't know, but I know that a lot of time and effort and outside help has gone into this, so I assume it will have a role to play.  FWIW, countless scans (both internally and externally) reveal no threats.

Perhaps once those flags exist getting them 'removed' involve jumping through a few hoops.  Either way, personally I feel quite safe.  I know Bill and others and I know that if there was the remotest chance of any risk they would halt the forum.  If there are hoops to jump through to get those flags removed I'm sure they are on the back-burner whilst the admin team continue to work on the upgrade in order to have everything run smoothly as it did before.  They have a very full plate, are working very hard and doing an outstanding job in order to continue providing us with this great free resource.

I'm sure we will all be given a complete update once the dust settles...


----------



## RoryA (Jun 15, 2012)

Using Chrome and clicking through Google links does not bring up any warnings at all for me since the forum has been back.


----------



## Hermanito (Jun 15, 2012)

Same here, haven't seen the warning since the new board went up. Using Chrome I did get the warning on the old board's last days...


----------



## teylyn (Jun 16, 2012)

chuckles1066 said:


> Jon, is there any reason why the powers that be think that simply changing the forum host software package to vBulletin is going to achieve the desired goal?
> 
> Google (and ZoneAlarm) still have the site flagged as dodgy?



The forum's platform has not been changed to vBulletin. It has always been vBulletin, at least ever since I joined. The recent change was an upgrade to a newer version. FWIW, I'm not receiving any flags either. Maybe you want to clear your browser cache?


----------



## steve case (Jun 16, 2012)

T. Valko said:


> I agree.
> 
> One thing that I hate already is the size of the reply window. Can you make it larger?


There's a "Go to advanced" button at the bottom right and besides size, you get all 
the formatting toys

But you're right, there ought to be a button to go directly there, creating two steps 
where there used to be only one doesn't make very much sense.


----------



## serge (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I would like to comment about how this new site looks. To my opinion *the older version was MUCH clearer*, I'm having a harder time to distinct and find the treads. If I may give a suggestion,   it would be very nice to have a button that we would be able to switch  back to the older version, ( like Yahoo mail ) I myself would opt for  the older version which was simpler and clear.

Regards,
Serge.


----------



## MARK858 (Jun 16, 2012)

I must say even though like most people I am a lot more concerned with the functionality than the visuals, that the avatar pictures are now a lot clearer (I haven't decided yet whether that is good or bad. All I do know that for everyone's health and well-being I definitely can't become a member of DRAFT, at least not without a balaclava).
Oh well, at least I haven't got bored of the old image of me in my avatar yet.

Back to tying tying up some loose ends on a another forum for a while.


----------



## Dazzawm (Jun 17, 2012)

serge said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to comment about how this new site looks. To my opinion *the older version was MUCH clearer*, I'm having a harder time to distinct and find the treads. If I may give a suggestion, it would be very nice to have a button that we would be able to switch back to the older version, ( like Yahoo mail ) I myself would opt for the older version which was simpler and clear.
> 
> ...



Seconded, thirded, fourthed.......!!!


----------



## Dazzawm (Jun 17, 2012)

One thing I noticed by accident is if you want to unsubscribe from a thread the easiest way instead of going to thread tools etc is to put your mouse somewhere within a post and press the backspace key.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 17, 2012)

An upgrade of the existing forum was a must, so some of what you see and quibble about is unavoidable.  There are bits I miss about the old forum too.

The Admins will get round to the appearance, navigation and such just as soon as they can.


----------



## BenMiller (Jun 17, 2012)

I can't say I'm used to the new version yet, but one thing I do love is the mobile site 

-Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 17, 2012)

tsk, you kids with your gizmo's


----------



## Robert Mika (Jun 17, 2012)

Firstly thanks to everyone who brought back the forum
I need to agree that I preferred the old look.
Much clearer and unique but if a new era is arriving that is something we need to get used to.
Just a small suggestion
Please look here:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?641101-Look-at-a-series-of-dates&p=3181808#post3181808
Without minimizing the browser window you do not see whole set of data
In my Firefox I can see only up to column CV.
I remember the used to be a horizontal bar in the window.

And if somebody needs here is a straight (old) link to the unanswered questions:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumd...=&pp=20&sort=replycount&order=asc&daysprune=1


----------



## diddi (Jun 18, 2012)

my minor annoyance:  the replies and views are in the same column so you cant quickly scan down to see zero reply posts (yeh i know theres a shortcut, but i like to see what else is going on as well.)


----------



## Myproblem (Jun 18, 2012)

I need to agree that I preferred the old look.

please, back old or new look, this is not effective to do forums, or even more - VBAs


----------



## teylyn (Jun 18, 2012)

Please, everybody who is complaining about the new look: The forum has suffered an equivalent of a major system seizure. 
The ambulance arrived in time and the patient was delivered to the ICU. A few days were spent fighting for the patient's life. 

Now the patient is stable and in recovery, but not quite back in shape to don the chequered golf clothes and strut their stuff on the Green. 

Have some patience, will you? If you've ever tried to put together cross-browser compatible CSS for a content management system like this forum, then you can complain. If you haven't, then just plain wait. They're working on it. Yes, I'm sure that even Mr Excel himself will want a unique MrExcel look and feel. 

If this had been a planned upgrade, I'm sure the look and feel would not have been impacted much. But it was NOT a planned upgrade. It was an emergency measure taken to avert further virus attacks. Since the upgrade to the new forum software version was basically forced on the team that runs the site, they didn't stand a chance to prepare the background stuff that makes things orange or blue or centered or pop up. 

So just bear with them, will you?

This is not about *your *convenience or whether *you* prefer umber over purple. Skinning a vBulletin forum is not a mean feat. If you have something to contribute, I'm sure the powers that be will be listening. 

But please stop whining about the new look. It's the *out of the box* default. Applying branding takes time. So bear it and wait.

In the mean time, go and answer questions. Because, despite the skin, despite blue or orange, this fantastic forum still has a strong heartbeat and a lot of askers in need of your valuable suggestions. 

So, for the time being, try to ignore the vBulletin default look and just focus on the forum's purpose: Excel.


----------



## SuperFerret (Jun 18, 2012)

I have to say I quite like the look of the new board, I look forward to seeing it's transition to the finished article too.

Gotta say a big thanks to all the guys and girls beavering away in the background to make this as painless as possible and get the board back to functionality before hundreds of us were all being hospitalised for the side effects of Forum Withdrawl!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well put Teylyn!


----------



## Domski (Jun 18, 2012)

To be fair a lot of folk won't have a clue why things have changed or the work that has still to be done so I'm not surprised there's a few 'complaints'.

This site has had very little downtime in the past and little has changed before now so it is unusual.

Dom


----------



## blbat (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree with Tina...whenever I have Excel questions I NEED an answer to- I come here. I am glad to see the site back up.


----------



## Norie (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't mind the new look, I've been to many a forum that used something similar but they didn't quite seem to get it right.

I think MrExcel has got it right.

One minor niggle, and I was hoping this wouldn't come up.

It's the 'Do you want to leave this page..." dialog, and perhaps it's just me but I've never been able to work out it's purpose and how to 'use' it.

Anyway, apart from that very minor niggle good to see the site up and running again.


----------



## T. Valko (Jun 18, 2012)

Norie said:


> .
> 
> One minor niggle, and I was hoping this wouldn't come up.
> 
> It's the 'Do you want to leave this page..." dialog, and perhaps it's just me but I've never been able to work out it's purpose and how to 'use' it.


I've gotten a couple of those messages, too. Don't know what caused them to appear.


----------



## starl (Jun 18, 2012)

that message may appear if you begin replying to a post and then leave without posting it. even if you clear the reply. Click Cancel before leaving the page


----------



## T. Valko (Jun 18, 2012)

starl said:


> that message may appear if you begin replying to a post and then leave without posting it. even if you clear the reply. Click Cancel before leaving the page


IIRC, I've only gotten those messages AFTER having clicked on the Reply button.


----------



## RoryA (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, me too.


----------



## Norie (Jun 18, 2012)

I only received mine (I've only had one so far) and it was after I'd clicked the reply button.

I'm sure I've tried cancelling on other forums but the dialog just seem to pop up again.

I'll give it another go next time one comes up.


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Jun 18, 2012)

This just happened to me for the first time today.  I finally copied the text to the clipboard, clicked "Go Advanced" and posted my reply from that dialog.  Then, it turned out that my first reply button click had posted.  Interestingly, I was able to delete the redundant message, functionality I don't recall from the previous version of the board.


----------



## T. Valko (Jun 18, 2012)

T. Valko said:


> IIRC, I've only gotten those messages AFTER having clicked on the Reply button.


Ok, I just got one of those messages while replying in another thread and I can confirm that the message appears AFTER having clicked on the Reply button.


----------



## starl (Jun 18, 2012)

That's an MVP option, Cindy...


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Jun 18, 2012)

starl said:


> That's an MVP option, Cindy...


    I like it, but promise to use it sparingly


----------



## soccerkingpilot (Jun 18, 2012)

Loving the new look. The only complaint I have is the amount of communication when the forum goes down. It would be nice to have more frequent updates.


----------



## Haseeb Avarakkan (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats to all those who involved in the migration, looks nice.

Is it possible to include option for user's Office Version?


----------



## TinaP (Jun 19, 2012)

starl said:


> That's an MVP option, Cindy...


Congratulations, Cindy!


----------



## Rblack40 (Jun 19, 2012)

Are you automatically subscribed to a thread once an Excel question is posted?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 19, 2012)

Rblack40 said:


> Are you automatically subscribed to a thread once an Excel question is posted?


At the top right of your browser page click 'Settings'.
Then scroll down to the pane called 'My Settings' (left hand side) and click 'General Settings'.
Whether or not you are automatically subscribed depends on the *Default Thread Subscription Mode*​ setting.


----------



## Rblack40 (Jun 19, 2012)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> At the top right of your browser page click 'Settings'.
> Then scroll down to the pane called 'My Settings' (left hand side) and click 'General Settings'.
> Whether or not you are automatically subscribed depends on the *Default Thread Subscription Mode*​ setting.



I don't see where that is and I was looking at the top right and do not see that listed.


----------



## RoryA (Jun 19, 2012)

Settings is just to the left of the Log Out link.


----------



## J.Ty. (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anobody had this experience, too?

While editing a reply I resized the text input window (nice feature) and then for a while it had a very strange behaviour: any attempt to use Ctrl-V resulted in pasting the clipboard content at the very beginning of the text. I simply couldn't move a piece of code into its intended location, not matter how I positioned the cursor: using touchpad or arrow keys.

In some later reply I used Enter below a line in code tages and the newline appeared *above* it. 

Strange (but interesting).


J.Ty.


----------



## Firefly2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

I really​ like the green of the new forum - thanks admins!!


----------



## MARK858 (Jun 19, 2012)

I must agree with FireFly, the forums looking better already


----------



## hiker95 (Jun 19, 2012)

Team,

Thank you for the *Zero Reply Posts*, and the *Subscribed Threads*.

The new look and feel is far superior to all the sites I visit.


----------



## repairman615 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello All,
Been away for a while and am surprised by the new look.  I suppose everything runs its course.

Came to the lounge first to find the logically placed "New Look" thread.  I am sure there are other threads about the same.


Not sure if this has been suggested:

A Thanks button where registered users can "thank" a helpful post.  There has been many (*,###,### 's) posts I surely would have thanked.


Keep up the good work everyone, I am off to explore the New Board.


----------



## ZVI (Jun 20, 2012)

There is no *Cancel* button in Advanced mode


----------



## mathchick (Jun 20, 2012)

> A Thanks button where registered users can "thank" a helpful post.  There has been many (*,###,### 's) posts I surely would have thanked.




Even in the days of the previous forum I always wished I had a "solved" button for questions I asked so folks looking for questions to answer would know to breeze past it, thus allowing the excel superheroes here to spend less time looking for replied to but unanswered questions.  Perhaps make the solved button available to the post originator and admins?

I'm utterly in love with this forum, I think I visited 10-15 times per day just in case it came back up during the week it was down.  (I resisted the urge to sit on it and refresh constantly).  This is only a might be nice if sort of an idea.


----------



## Firefly2012 (Jun 20, 2012)

The Solved issue comes up on a regular basis (there are several threads on this in the About forum for example).  I would not be in favour just because even though a provided solution may have worked, it neither means it is the 'best' nor  the only solution available.  I would rather others were not dissuaded from viewing or adding their own ideas to the thread.


----------



## mathchick (Jun 20, 2012)

Firefly2012 said:


> The Solved issue comes up on a regular basis (there are several threads on this in the About forum for example).  I would not be in favour just because even though a provided solution may have worked, it neither means it is the 'best' nor  the only solution available.  I would rather others were not dissuaded from viewing or adding their own ideas to the thread.




Ha!  I've definitely noticed how willing folks are to provide a new, better solution even when there are already 4-5 possible solutions.  It's one of my favorite ways to learn because if you know different ways to solve problems you can more easily adapt to slightly different problems or situations.  And I always laughed at online reviews of kindles raving about how it wasn't like a computer monitor, but wishing it was back-lit, here I did approximately the same thing.


----------



## kpark91 (Jun 20, 2012)

Gosh. Am I glad that orange look is gone!
It was bothering my eyes so much. haha.

Btw, I like the new look mostly cuz it doesn't show any 'security warnings' :P


----------



## Jonmo1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Everything has just gone Center Alligned...
Did I click something by mistake, I can't find a setting for that.


----------



## Norie (Jun 20, 2012)

jonmo

I think it might be something to do with the shutdown notice.


----------



## Hero-0952 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oops! Sorry about the <**center**><**/center**>issue... things are [should be?] back to normal.


----------



## Norie (Jun 20, 2012)

I quite liked it.


----------



## mathchick (Jun 20, 2012)

twice now I've received one of those "are you sure you want to navigate away from this page" pop-ups when I hit submit quick reply.  

edit:  It only happens sometimes though, seems to be when things are going slower, if it submits quickly I don't get the pop-up.


----------



## T. Valko (Jun 20, 2012)

mathchick said:


> twice now I've received one of those "are you sure you want to navigate away from this page" pop-ups when I hit submit quick reply.
> 
> edit: It only happens sometimes though, seems to be when things are going slower, if it submits quickly I don't get the pop-up.


So far today I've made 5 posts and I got that message 3 times.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Jun 20, 2012)

mathchick said:


> twice now I've received one of those "are you sure you want to navigate away from this page" pop-ups when I hit submit quick reply.
> 
> edit:  It only happens sometimes though, seems to be when things are going slower, if it submits quickly I don't get the pop-up.



I haven't been counting, but I would guess it's doing that about half the time


----------



## mathchick (Jun 21, 2012)

Now I know I'm just being picky, but I seem to remember that the "view unanswered threads" would show only threads from the forum you were actually in.  I've already recommended that a thread be moved because I forgot to check and see which one it was in.  Ooops.  Anytime I'm looking for unanswered threads I'm only interested in the ones in the forum I'm currently in.  Is there anyway to eventually bring this back?


----------



## arkusM (Jun 21, 2012)

hiker95 said:


> Team,
> 
> Thank you for the *Zero Reply Posts*, and the *Subscribed Threads*.
> 
> The new look and feel is far superior to all the sites I visit.



The Admin's are Superstars!! w00t. Really like those buttons ^^. (though I agree that would be nice at some point to filter to active thread, but...)
I have been finding some cool little gems, like the Quick Rely opens below the thread you clicked it on and not the bottom of the page....
There is a seperate Relpy to Thread button at the bottom, I get an "auto save" notice but have not testd to see how that works, the resizable reply window is AWESOME. Some other things are just changes but whatever, we live in a state of constant online change and until things get FB changey this site will continue to be fantastic. 
Cheeers!!


----------



## J.Ty. (Jun 21, 2012)

At present "Zero reply posts" does not work properly, I get posts with many replies high on the list. 

J.Ty.


----------



## mathchick (Jun 21, 2012)

if you look towards the top right of the zero replies it shows when it was last generated.


----------



## mathchick (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm having issues with Chrom!  Anytime I try to go to the mrexcel forum I get a 400 Bad Request error :
_Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.
_Anyone else seeing this?  I finally got the idea to try in IE (bleugh!) to see if it was a browser issue, previously I just assumed someone hit the wrong button configuring the new setup.


----------



## mathchick (Jun 21, 2012)

mathchick said:


> I'm having issues with Chrom!  Anytime I try to go to the mrexcel forum I get a 400 Bad Request error :
> _Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
> Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.
> _Anyone else seeing this?  I finally got the idea to try in IE (bleugh!) to see if it was a browser issue, previously I just assumed someone hit the wrong button configuring the new setup.



fixed it by clearing out my cookies.  how to do so is here in case anyone else ran into this:
http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95647&from=95626&rd=1


----------



## Hero-0952 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for posting this for other users who may be having trouble with the MrExcel Forum using the Chrome Browser. I was going to suggest this very thing, but since you cleared it up so quickly [which is Awesome!] I won't need to 



mathchick said:


> fixed it by clearing out my cookies. how to do so is here in case anyone else ran into this:
> http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95647&from=95626&rd=1


----------



## Norie (Jun 21, 2012)

I've got the 'do you want to leave this page' a few times when I'm closing IE down.

I wasn't in the process of posting or editing an post and MrExcel was the only site open.


----------



## Hero-0952 (Jun 21, 2012)

J.Ty. said:


> At present "Zero reply posts" does not work properly, I get posts with many replies high on the list.
> 
> J.Ty.



Just curious J.Ty. - are you looking at 'Replies' or are you seeing 'Views'. They are both in that column. The highest number of 'Replies' that I have seen in that search [so far] has been #1 and I believe that this is simply a result of the software not having had a chance to update the count before I have run the Zero Reply Search option.

I have increased the number of times the entire activity stream of the Message Board is updated, however due to the size of this forum it is not recommended that I push that envelope any further. Hopefully today's adjustments will increase the efficiency of the searches.


----------



## J.Ty. (Jun 22, 2012)

Dear Scottie,

I am absolutely confident I looked at the number of replies. Indeed, as somebody else pointed it out to me, the list seems to be created once and it takes something close to 15 seconds (a lot), and then for a long period of time, if I refresh it only the views and replies counters are recomputed, but not the list itself. So it becomes gradually obsolete, in that it includes posts with quite a few answers, and (what is much worse) does not show recent posts without replies.

Next (and very annoying) issue I'm having is the following:

 When I compose a quick reply and there is a fragment of code in the proper code tags already in the text buffer, then Ctrl-V inserts the text at the beginning of the text buffer, instead of where I want to paste it. I did a test and removed the code in tags, and then the operation of paste went back to normal, and when I restored the code, it inserted at the beginning again. I use Opera, if it matters. 

J.Ty.


----------



## J.Ty. (Jun 24, 2012)

I came accross this thread. The question is if the formum needs a button "report to admin" so that spam is quickly removed.

J.Ty.


----------



## teylyn (Jun 24, 2012)

The forum already has this button. See the little warning triangle below each post? That's the button to report a post to the moderators. Use it to flag spam, inappropriate posts, rule breaches, etc. The moderators will then step in.

cheers,


----------



## Domski (Jun 26, 2012)

The zero reply posts button still doesn't seem to working very well to me. I just clicked on it at 14:04 and the most recent post with no replies showing is 12:36 howver when I look at the forum there have been posts at 13:56 and 13:36 with no replies.

How often does it refresh?

Dom


----------



## Robert Mika (Jun 27, 2012)

Would it be possible to add the CODE icon to the Quick Replay?
Currently you have to go to the Advance option.


----------



## mathchick (Jun 27, 2012)

I second that, it's almost always the only reason I have to go to the advanced and if I could skip that step it'd be marvelous.  
or, are we able to manually add the code tags if we aren't in advanced mode?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 27, 2012)

I just type [ code ] at start of code, and [ /code ] at the end....without the spaces...

Very little effort...


----------



## mathchick (Jun 27, 2012)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> I just type [ code ] at start of code, and [ /code ] at the end....without the spaces...
> 
> Very little effort...



Score!  Problem solved, thanks


----------



## Robert Mika (Jun 27, 2012)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> I just type [ code ] at start of code, and [ /code ] at the end....without the spaces...
> 
> Very little effort...



Maybe little but is handy and I'm sure that takes very  little effort to add


----------



## Joe4 (Jun 27, 2012)

> are we able to manually add the code tags if we aren't in advanced mode?


Yes, you can type them in manually.  I do it all the time.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree that the code button should be in the quick reply as well as advanced.

If the argument for it not being there is "it's easy to do by hand"..
Then it doesn't need to be in Advanced either...

I mean, you have the button for the Quote Tags in the quick reply...why not code as well?



Jon von der Heyden said:


> I just type [ code ] at start of code, and [ /code ] at the end....without the spaces...
> 
> Very little effort...


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 27, 2012)

Who's arguing Jon?  Perhaps you read my response in the tone you write. 

I was merely suggesting that there is a easy workaround.  I agree it would be nice to have.   I'm sure that Admin will add it to the wish list, in the priority order necessary.


----------



## mathchick (Jun 27, 2012)

On a random note I absolutely love the fact that if I reply to a post within a thread the reply box is directly below the post I'm replying to!  Saves me from the whole scroll up, scroll down, repeat 20 times in the course of answering a post that has had a few replies pushing it up off the screen.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't mean that you (or anyone) was arguing.
Perhaps it's a regional thing, "The Argument" is an expression here.
Sort of means "The Reason"

If the "Reason" for leaving it out is because...



Jon von der Heyden said:


> Who's arguing Jon? Perhaps you read my response in the tone you write.
> 
> I was merely suggesting that there is a easy workaround. I agree it would be nice to have. I'm sure that Admin will add it to the wish list, in the priority order necessary.


----------



## J.Ty. (Jun 27, 2012)

I would appreciate the code button, but I am struggling against the editor (I use Opera), which 

1) inserts newlines a few lines above the place where I do Enter, 
2) pastes at the beginning of the text buffer instead of where I have my cursor. 

And this is extremely high on my wish list, much higher than any button. Despite a number of requests, it is still not resolved.
Or tell me that MrExcel is not fully compatible with Opera and won't be. 

J.Ty.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 27, 2012)

Perhaps I'm reading in the tone of my mood today.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Jun 27, 2012)

You know what would be a cool feature...

Similar to the Notifications Area, where it will show a little #1 to indicate there are new private messages or something..
Can that be done on the Subscribed Threads button?
To indicate there are unread replies to your subscriptions.


----------



## Joe4 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think the main focus is to try to get back as close as possible to the previous existing functionality and make sure everything is right before going on to add any new "cool" functionality. They got their hands full with that right now, so I am not sure when they will get the chance to look at that kind of stuff.

The other thing to remember is that this is a software product we use (vBulletin® Version 4.2.0), not something that we created, so there are many limits as to what we can and cannot do.


----------



## repairman615 (Jun 27, 2012)

mathchick said:


> I second that, it's almost always the only reason I have to go to the advanced and if I could skip that step it'd be marvelous.
> or, are we able to manually add the code tags if we aren't in advanced mode?




One can always manually type the code tags or other bb/html code, however using a button is far easier.



I would prefer to always default to the advanced.  A choice in the user options would be great.  

Previously using the former board, I would most always use the "Post Reply" button which would bring up the advaced editor and rarely use the quick reply.


Overall I find the new look and function very positive, kudos to all involved in the progress.


----------



## Domski (Jun 28, 2012)

Domski said:


> The zero reply posts button still doesn't seem to working very well to me. I just clicked on it at 14:04 and the most recent post with no replies showing is 12:36 howver when I look at the forum there have been posts at 13:56 and 13:36 with no replies.
> 
> How often does it refresh?
> 
> Dom



I've just noticed a thread about this in the About This Board area: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?642255-quot-Zero-Reply-Posts-quot-bug

Any chance we could have a sticky somewhere detailing known issues that are being worked on?

Dom


----------



## RobMatthews (Jul 1, 2012)

Maybe it's a nicety, but the threshold for "hot" threads seems pretty low... Is that adjustable upwards? I mean, my thread in this forum re database design has 3 replies, and it's "Hot"?


----------



## MARK858 (Jul 1, 2012)

Rob, I might have this wrong but I believe on most forums it is the number of views and not the number of replies that decides whether the thread is classed as "HOT" and it is normally set somewhere around 150 views.


----------



## mduffel (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey All,  I just wanted to comment that this is a "terrific" forum.  I find myself learning new things strictly by accident and I certainly appreciate the teacher/student atmosphere of this forum.  I like the new look and layout.  If my boss knew how little I really know compared to how much I glean from this site...

Thanks.


----------



## kpark91 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not too sure if this has already been addressed.
I really love the new functionality of adding a table to the reply without really copy + pasting with ExcelJeanie Add-in for html formatting.

People have been using the function a lot but I cannot copy+paste the data in table form into Excel. (they just appear as space-delimited one line text)
Is it something I am doing wrong? Or is everybody having the same problem?

Thank you.


----------



## ZVI (Jul 3, 2012)

J.Ty. said:


> I would appreciate the code button, but I am struggling against the editor (I use Opera), which
> 
> 1) inserts newlines a few lines above the place where I do Enter,
> 2) pastes at the beginning of the text buffer instead of where I have my cursor.
> ...


But paste via right click works well


----------



## J.Ty. (Jul 3, 2012)

I will test it, Vladimir. Thanks,

J.Ty.


----------



## ZVI (Jul 3, 2012)

ZVI said:


> There is no *Cancel* button in Advanced mode


Bump…</SPAN></SPAN>
There is *'Submit replay*' button in '*Go Advanced*' mode but no '*Cancel*' option.</SPAN></SPAN>
How to cancel editing in '*Go Advanced*' mode with returning to the thread viewing mode?</SPAN></SPAN>


----------



## texasalynn (Jul 3, 2012)

at the top of the screen you can click on the thread post name, like this one would have

Forum -> The Lounge -> Lounge v.2.0 -> Forum's New Look -> Reply to Thread
so click on "Forum's New Look" which is the thread post name


----------



## ZVI (Jul 3, 2012)

texasalynn said:


> at the top of the screen you can click on the thread post name, like this one would have
> 
> Forum -> The Lounge -> Lounge v.2.0 -> Forum's New Look -> Reply to Thread
> so click on "Forum's New Look" which is the thread post name


Many thanks for the tip!


----------

